# I am seriously considering an mtb



## User (5 Jan 2011)




----------



## Panter (5 Jan 2011)

Well I don't live in the SW, and my first aid certificate is long out of date, but I hope you enjoy your new MTB when you get it


----------



## User482 (6 Jan 2011)

No first aid certificate, but we have a great MTB club in Bristol called the Cheesy Riders. www.thecheesyriders.co.uk

Very informal, with the emphasis on the post-ride beer.


----------



## Intelligenthamster (10 Jan 2011)

Go for it Maggot. When I started cycling again I got a hybrid, spent more and more time off-road and after shaking the gear mech to pieces realised I was demanding a bit more of it than I should and got an MTB.

The hybrid got a new mech and is still going strong.


----------



## Hop3y (10 Jan 2011)

I'm on a C2W scheme. Get a MTB, you'll never look back.


----------



## TheBoyBilly (10 Jan 2011)

I bought my 2008 MTB on the Halford's Ride2Work scheme and can thoroughly recommend Chris Boardman's range.

Bill


----------



## 02GF74 (13 Jan 2011)

Hop3y said:


> I'm on a C2W scheme. Get a MTB, you'll never look back.




.... especially if you have a borken spine!!! .... but seriously, you can breka you back just by falling out of bed so don't let that pout you off.

Scott is a good make to choose. Make sure you post photos when you have it.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jan 2011)

looks nice  I hope you will very happy together


----------



## Stange (22 Jan 2011)

I too crossed to the dark side of cycling today thanks to the C2W scheme. Picked up a Spesh Hardrock Disc (in red) from Beyound Mountain Bikes in Cranleigh. Wonderful shop and great service. I needed something to go riding with my daughter. My roadie would not have coped!


----------

